# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  EL CULTIVO DE GUANÁBANA

## Bruno Cillóniz

Interesante entrevista del programa colombiano "El Campo", acerca del cultivo de guanábana en el municipio de Guadalupe, donde se explica el adecuado manejo de las plantaciones mediante la elección del material genético, análisis de suelos, las podas, embolses, etc. Además se mencionan las propiedades de la fruta y sus distintas aplicaciones.     *Fuente: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6k2ONKDsbw*Temas similares: CULTIVO DE TARA Ó TAYA EN COSTA: TERRENOS APTOS PARA SU CULTIVO La guanábana, un anticanerígeno natural SE SOLICITA GUANABANA Y COCO PARA EXPORTACION A EUROPA Cultivo de ajo Busco productores de guanabana

----------


## Dennis Gonzales

Empresa agroindustrial ubicado en lima, está interesada en la compra de Guanabana (fruto) entera, semimadura (de diferentes calidades). 
Necesario brindar la siguente información: ** Cantidad de cosecha mensual y calibre de la fruta* ** Fechas y lugar de cultivo. * Disponibilidad actual * Precio.* 
Mi requerimiento es de diferentes calidades. 
Contactarse urgente al email : denisfer8@hotmail.com

----------

